# thermals??



## Hoons (Dec 21, 2009)

Which are better to wear as thermals? Underarmor or Patagonia capilene 2?
I was leaning toward underarmor because i could use it for jogging in the cold, but i wasn't sure if having compression fit for the session would be comfortable


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Hoons said:


> Which are better to wear as thermals? Underarmor or Patagonia capilene 2?
> I was leaning toward underarmor because i could use it for jogging in the cold, but i wasn't sure if having compression fit for the session would be comfortable


Capilene all the way if you want synthetic.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr (Feb 3, 2009)

AWNOW said:


> Capilene all the way if you want synthetic.


Whatever you do, don't disagree with this guy. His opinion is all knowing.


----------



## AWNOW (Sep 12, 2009)

Nmbr1Ballr said:


> Whatever you do, don't disagree with this guy. His opinion is all knowing.


I like this guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## FreshPowder (Oct 20, 2009)

i use underarmor very comfortable to me. plus it pretty much saved my life int the winter during lacrosse season. lol but what ever is comfortable for you id say


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Hoons said:


> Which are better to wear as thermals? Underarmor or Patagonia capilene 2?
> I was leaning toward underarmor because i could use it for jogging in the cold, but i wasn't sure if having compression fit for the session would be comfortable


Compression fit won't be comfortable if you have never worn this type of snug fit. However, you will quickly come to love it. You'll get used to it as soon as you start jogging. You forget that you even have it on. Another reason compression fit is good is because it puts pressure on your muscles which helps combat soreness.

Patagonia and UnderArmor are both great. In fact, my sis in-law wears a UA base 1.0 under a Capilene zip neck.

Again, both companies make great products. You can pick either or with your eyes closed and you'll end up with good shit. If you want a Merino Wool base layer, look at SmartWool. They make 100% Merino Wool products and they are excellent quality.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

A real Scotsman would wear a thatched kilt with no base layer!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Tarzanman said:


> A real Scotsman would wear a thatched kilt with no base layer!


Free-balling?


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

+1 for patty-gonia


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

This is easy... the patagonia stuff is 10000000% better than the UA gear. I have had both and the UA stuff is good but not great. The Patagonia stuf is the best base layer I have ever owned. If you don't want to go synthetic their all wool line is great also. Spend the money and go for the patagonia you will not be disappointed


----------

